# CHRIS BENOIT DEAD



## cardfan (Jun 25, 2007)

Heard this on the radio coming home, then checked the WWE website...I haven't watched wrestling in years, but I remember this guy being a great one...Doesn't he live here in ATL area...
June 25, 2007
Chris Benoit, family found dead

Wrestling Entertainment is deeply saddened to report that today Chris Benoit and his family were found dead in their home. There are no further details at this time, other than the Benoit family residence is currently being investigated by local authorities.

Tonight’s Raw on USA Network will serve as a tribute to Chris Benoit and his family. WWE extends its sincerest thoughts and prayers to the Benoit family’s relatives and loved ones in this time of tragedy.


----------



## PWalls (Jun 25, 2007)

That's sad news.

I always liked him. Wasn't his nickname "The Wolverine" or something?


----------



## cardfan (Jun 25, 2007)

yeah, it's terrible....I'm still waiting on the AJC to jump on it...apparently it was him and his whole family found dead...so it should be more than just another dead wrestler...it'll be interesting to see what the circumstances to it all are...


----------



## Arrow3 (Jun 25, 2007)

His home was in Atlanta??


----------



## cardfan (Jun 25, 2007)

...apparently fayette county....i think the story is just breaking....wsbtv.com says it is still a developing story...


----------



## RackNBeardOutdoors (Jun 25, 2007)

that is crazy, did Vince McMahon really die too, or is that a hoax?


----------



## Hunter Haven (Jun 25, 2007)

According to published reports, WWE professional wrestler Chris Benoit and his family were found dead in their home in Peachtree City.

On their Web site, World Wrestling Entertainment officials said that Benoit and his family were found dead on Monday.

The statement said, " World Wrestling Entertainment is deeply saddened to report that today Chris Benoit and his family were found dead in their home. There are no further details at this time, other than the Benoit family residence is currently being investigated by local authorities. Monday night's "Raw" on USA Network will serve as a tribute to Chris Benoit and his family."

Fayette County and Peachtree City authorities have not confirmed Benoit's death.
_________
I met Chris in the ATL airport going to South Texas for a deerhunt. I knew who he was the moment I looked at him. I spoke to him in general terms w/o bothering him about wrestling and seem to be just as laid back as anyone. He was a very nice guy! I really hated to hear this tonight..... makes me feel awful knowing that he and his family are dead!


----------



## MonroeTaco (Jun 25, 2007)

The McMahon "death" was just a storyline they were going to play for a few weeks leading to something else. That's terrible about Benoit and his family. I'm an avid WWE fan and he was scheduled to wrestle for the ECW title Sunday, but missed it for a "family emergency" as stated in the article. It sounds to me like some type of foul play involved. He was a great wrestler and my prayers go out to his extended family and friends. He will be missed.


----------



## Nitro (Jun 25, 2007)

Fayette County DA confirms Nancy Benoit and her son were killed Saturday or Sunday and Chris Benoit Sunday or today . Murder/Suicide.


----------



## Handgunner (Jun 26, 2007)

Man I hate to hear that, I watched Chris "The Crippler" Benoit for years......

If y'all have ever seen "Beyond the Mat", you'll know that wrestlers live a tortured life.  Trying to balance the road and family takes its toll.

It's sad it came down to this, like Craig said "he was one of the good ones.

http://sportsillustrated.cnn.com/2007/more/06/25/wrestler.dead.ap/index.html?eref=si_more

Our condolensces and prayers go out to the families.


----------



## MICHAEL TAYLOR (Jun 26, 2007)

REGUARDLESS OF WHAT HAPPENED IN THIS MURDER--SUICIDE  ,CHRIS WAS LOVED BY MANY PEOPLE. I KNOW LIFE THROWS YOU A CURVE TO TEST YOU FROM TIME TO TIME. CHRIS  HAD TO LIVE ON THE ROAD AND STILL TRY TO HAVE A FAMILY, THAT IN ITSELF IS A VERY HARD THING TO MANAGE. I HOPE THE TRUTH COMES OUT.  CHRIS WE WILL MISS YOU VERY MUCH, REST IN PEACE NOW, CHRIS


----------



## rex upshaw (Jun 26, 2007)

Handgunner said:


> It's sad it came down to this, like Craig said "he was one of the good ones.
> 
> http://sportsillustrated.cnn.com/2007/more/06/25/wrestler.dead.ap/index.html?eref=si_more
> 
> Our condolensces and prayers go out to the families.



are you kidding me, the guy was one of the good ones?  he killed his 7 yr old child.....the guy is ***.  i don't understand how some of you can try to defend the hard life of a wrestler....he still murdered his family.  the guy isn't a role model and isn't someone worth supporting.  if this is true, that it was a murder suicide and you all feel the same way about him, then you guys are seriously warped.


----------



## garndawg (Jun 26, 2007)

I guess I don't understand...

Disclaimer:  I don't watch wrestling, so I don't really have an opinion of him until this story broke.

Here's my thoughts;  *IF* this individual murdered his wife and son, then lived in the house for a couple of days before taking himself out, I don't understand how that would make him anything less than a villain.

Granted, there is a very slight possibility that something else happened, but the story coming out of the Fayette Co. DA doesn't look that way.

I just don't agree with the "This is so sad" opinion.  This wasn't a Tragedy.  This is an Atrocity.  There is a difference.  Please let me explain...

Most contracts and such have an "Act of God" provision. Such provisions typically allow the contracting parties to dissolve a contract in case of an unexpected and unavoidable catastrophe: an earthquake, a tsunami, a lightning strike.  That's a Tragedy.  It's the kind of inevitable calamity destined to befall us from time to time.

This isn't an act of God.  The house didn't get struck by a meteor.  Some stranger or deranged fan didn't break in and wax them all.  For all intents and purposes, it's appears that this individual committed murder on his wife and son and then killed himself a couple of days later.

We don't think so highly of wife-beaters and child abusers, so why is murder on your own wife and child any less of an evil?

Not trying to start an argument, folks, I just don't understand how anyone could see this otherwise.

Just my thoughts...


----------



## Havana Dude (Jun 26, 2007)

*Sad for the woman and child*

But I'll not grieve for someone taking the easy way out. If in fact this is the situation. If it turns out the man killed his son and wife, and then himself, then I don't feel sorry for him. Not much of a man if you ask me. Yea, he could have probably thumped my head, and sent me to the hospital, but that is not the true measure of a man. If he did this, he could not have committed a more selfish act.


----------



## rex upshaw (Jun 26, 2007)

Havana Dude said:


> But I'll not grieve for someone taking the easy way out. If in fact this is the situation. If it turns out the man killed his son and wife, and then himself, then I don't feel sorry for him. Not much of a man if you ask me. Yea, he could have probably thumped my head, and sent me to the hospital, but that is not the true measure of a man. If he did this, he could not have committed a more selfish act.




my thoughts as well.....and here is the latest from the ajc, from late last night-

Pro wrestler, family found dead in Fayetteville home

By SAEED AHMED, KATHY JEFCOATS
The Atlanta-Journal Constitution

Published on: 06/25/07

Superstar wrestler Chris Benoit sent "several curious text messages" to friends before taking his life in the Fayette home where his wife and 7-year-old son lay dead, Benoit's employer, World Wrestling Entertainment said on its Website Tuesday.

Police late Monday called the deaths a murder-suicide.

Investigators believe Benoit killed his wife and son over the weekend and then himself sometime Monday.

Police have not said how the three died. The bodies were found in three rooms. Autopsies were planned for Tuesday.

"The details, when they come out," said Fayette County District Attorney Scott Ballard, "are going to prove a little bizarre."

WWE spokesman Richard Hering said on the company Website that "several curious text messages sent by Benoit early Sunday morning prompted concerned friends" to contact the wrestling company, which then asked Fayette County sheriff's on Monday to go to Benoit's Green Meadow Lane home and check on the family.

Authorities initially had trouble getting to the home because of two large German shepherds on the property, the WWE said. Sheriff's deputies were standing guard at the home on Tuesday morning, keeping back the media and the curious.

Benoit failed to appear at Saturday's live wrestling event in Beaumont, Texas., and at WWE's "Vengeance: Night of Champions" in Houston Sunday night. WWE said Benoit had a "family emergency."

As news of the death's spread, the wrestling blogosphere erupted in disbelief.

"Obviously, all sorts of speculation are running rampant but I have talked to so many people and nobody really knows," said Bryan Alvarez, who runs Figurefour Weekly, a wrestling newsletter and Web site, from Linwood, Wash.

The WWE issued a statement Monday night:

"Chris was beloved among his fellow Superstars, and was a favorite among WWE fans for his unbelievable athleticism and wrestling ability. He always took great pride in his performance, and always showed respect for the business he loved, for his peers and towards his fans. This is a terrible tragedy and an unbearable loss. WWE extends its sincere condolences and prayers to the Benoit family and loved ones in this time of tragedy."

A native of Canada, Benoit maintained a residence in metro Atlanta from the time he wrestled for the now-defunct Ted Turner-owned World Championship Wrestling organization.

He began his career in Calgary more than 20 years ago and had wrestled in Japan before moving back to North America.

While working in Atlanta with WCW, he met his wife, Nancy, who managed several wrestlers and went by the stage name, "Woman."

At the time, her then-husband drew up a script that had the couple involved in a relationship as part of an ongoing storyline.

Soon after, the two became romantically involved in real life and married. Benoit has two other children from a prior relationship.

He joined WWE in 2000, and four years later, won its world heavyweight championship.

The family had moved into the Fayetteville neighborhood last summer, said neighbor Alaina Jones.

None of the neighbors recalled seeing police at the house before. Monday night, about half a dozen cars idled on the circular driveway. Deputies stood guard outside the wrought-iron gates of the residence. A car full of youngsters who stopped to gawk at the scene were pulled out by deputies, frisked and sent on their way.

The Monday night broadcast of WWE's "Raw" on the USA Network was supposed to have been a who-dunit into the "death" of Chairman Vince McMahon, whose limousine burst into a fiery explosion moments after he stepped into it after a bout in Wilkes-Barre, Pa., two weeks ago.

The organization scrapped the storyline following Benoit's death, and instead televised a three-hour retrospective on Benoit's career.


----------



## Handgunner (Jun 26, 2007)

rex upshaw said:


> are you kidding me, the guy was one of the good ones?  he killed his 7 yr old child.....the guy is ***.  i don't understand how some of you can try to defend the hard life of a wrestler....he still murdered his family.  the guy isn't a role model and isn't someone worth supporting.  if this is true, that it was a murder suicide and you all feel the same way about him, then you guys are seriously warped.


Wow.  How you can misconstrue so badly what I said is beyond me.

He was "one of the good ones" on TV, in Wrestling.

NOT because he killed his wife and kid and then himself.

How you thought, for even a moment, that my reference to him being a "good guy" was for killing his wife and kid is "warped".

No where in my post did I say he was a role model of any sort.



			
				Havana Dude said:
			
		

> But I'll not grieve for someone taking the easy way out. If in fact this is the situation. If it turns out the man killed his son and wife, and then himself, then I don't feel sorry for him. Not much of a man if you ask me. Yea, he could have probably thumped my head, and sent me to the hospital, but that is not the true measure of a man. If he did this, he could not have committed a more selfish act.



I agree.  I'm saddened by his actions, and the results thereof that his family and his wife's family must now peice back together.

A school teacher of mine years ago made this comment "Suicide, a permanent solution for a temporary problem".  I agree with that wholeheartedly.


----------



## rex upshaw (Jun 26, 2007)

Handgunner said:


> Wow.  How you can misconstrue so badly what I said is beyond me.
> 
> He was "one of the good ones" on TV, in Wrestling.
> 
> ...



i was not in any way saying that you thought of him as a good guy for what he did to his family.  my point is, who cares if he was a "good guy" in the world of wrestling.....wrestling is fake, the character's are fake and just because he might act like someone on t.v., the guy is an actor and obviously was a troubled one, good guy on t.v. or not.  it'll be curious to see if the roids had something to do with it and if so, if ole vince, who also is apparently dead, will do something and force these morons to quit doing roids.


----------



## Handgunner (Jun 26, 2007)

rex upshaw said:


> i was not in any way saying that you thought of him as a good guy for what he did to his family.  my point is, who cares if he was a "good guy" in the world of wrestling.....wrestling is fake, the character's are fake and just because he might act like someone on t.v., the guy is an actor and obviously was a troubled one, good guy on t.v. or not.  it'll be curious to see if the roids had something to do with it and if so, if ole vince, who also is apparently dead, will do something and force these morons to quit doing roids.


I must have just taken it that way. You quoted me and then said "are you kidding me?".

Maybe I read that wrong.


----------



## rex upshaw (Jun 26, 2007)

i can't say that i know anything about the guy as a person and as mentioned above, he might have been a good person prior to this horrible act.  now what will really be sad, is if we find out that steroids had something to do with him snapping and if that turns out to be the case and mcmahon was pushing roids on the wrestlers, i wish that a liable suit would be brought against him...and at the very least, make a tough drug testing policy.  too many of these guys are dying from something steroid related, i just wonder if v.m. will stop being such a dirt bag and try to correct things.  this isn't a sport that has a players union, that is going to make a drug testing policy difficult to achieve.  rather this is a one man show and his greed has caused several people their lives....not directly, but certainly indirectly.  point being is that steroid use in probably encouraged and even though it is the ultimate choice of the individual, i wonder how much pressure these guys feel to use?


----------



## irishleprechaun (Jun 26, 2007)

suicide is not a solution, permanent or temporary...what a bulldung teacher to wax so philisophical.    That is why teachers are soooo important and IMO.


----------



## Handgunner (Jun 26, 2007)

irishleprechaun said:


> suicide is not a solution, permanent or temporary...what a bulldung teacher to wax so philisophical.    That is why teachers are soooo important and IMO.


I don't see how suicide could be considered "temporary".


----------



## Flash (Jun 26, 2007)

rex upshaw said:


> and force these morons to quit doing roids.



 I was wondering myself if steriods played a part??


----------



## DoeMaster (Jun 26, 2007)

*Steriods??*

Most wrestlers (especially the older guys) must rely so much on steriods to have the bodies that are required to remain popular and attractive to the paying bodies of professional wrestling.  It's common knowledge and many retired pro wrestlers have admitted to it.  Long-term use of steriods really messes up your head.  The most common side effect is uncontrolled rage.  His mind had to be out-of-control in order to do something like this to his family and himself.  It's very very sad.  I realize that pro wrestling is big money entertainment and the participants are really entertainers and not athletes.  I don't think you'll ever see any type of testing for steriods or penalties in pro wrestling like you are now seeing in other sports.  However, if I was his parents or family I'd seriously consider some type of lawsuit against his pro wrestling employers for contributing to his use of steriods and hold then somewhat liable for what happened.


----------



## irishleprechaun (Jun 26, 2007)

if they are truely a "sport"as they claim, then the time has come for them to test for performance enhancing drugs.  To me that would be the best thing to come out of this tragedy, perhaps it will save some others family.  

Then we'll see a bunch of skinnies in the ring doing choke slams...


----------



## irishleprechaun (Jun 26, 2007)

Handgunner said:


> I don't see how suicide could be considered "temporary".



exactly the point, the earlier post I didn't pull down the quote but that teacher was ignorant


----------



## Nitro (Jun 26, 2007)

I guarantee steroids and probably other drugs had an effect on Benoit's actions. 

Many Pro Athletes are walking pharmacies - just to stay competitive............ in all Pro Sports. 

What a high price is paid for entertainment.

I dang sure am not a Wrestling fan. Pro Baseball is the only sport I give even a passing interest to.......... I will say this - it is a sad time in this world. (for many reasons).


----------



## Clark10 (Jun 26, 2007)

The only way Vince McMahon will change the ways of Wrestling is if we stop watching.

It is the highest rated show on Cable.

He doesn't care about anything but this.


----------



## rex upshaw (Jun 26, 2007)

Clark10 said:


> The only way Vince McMahon will change the ways of Wrestling is if we stop watching.
> 
> It is the highest rated show on Cable.
> 
> He doesn't care about anything but this.



i don't watch and haven't in about 15 years....but i think things can change, especially if he is linked to, or others will speak up about the nature of the business.  the problem here is, that as bad of a person v.m. might be, he is obviously a good businessman.  many of these wrestlers might feel that if they were to speak out, that a, they would be blackballed from wrestling, or b, that they get paid by mcmahon and they feel that if he goes down, so will wrestling as a whole and their paychecks.


----------



## Havana Dude (Jun 26, 2007)

DoeMaster said:


> Most wrestlers (especially the older guys) must rely so much on steriods to have the bodies that are required to remain popular and attractive to the paying bodies of professional wrestling.  It's common knowledge and many retired pro wrestlers have admitted to it.  Long-term use of steriods really messes up your head.  The most common side effect is uncontrolled rage.  His mind had to be out-of-control in order to do something like this to his family and himself.  It's very very sad.  I realize that pro wrestling is big money entertainment and the participants are really entertainers and not athletes.  I don't think you'll ever see any type of testing for steriods or penalties in pro wrestling like you are now seeing in other sports.  However, if I was his parents or family I'd seriously consider some type of lawsuit against his pro wrestling employers for contributing to his use of steriods and hold then somewhat liable for what happened.



Another frivolous lawsuit will not solve a thing. He was a grown man and knew what he was doing to himself. There are plenty of ways in this world to make a dollar. I doubt anyone put a gun to his head and forced him to take roids. It all boils down to choices. He chose this path and now other have to suffer for his actions.


----------



## jimbo4116 (Jun 26, 2007)

This is sad.  A family is destroyed and we don't know why, we cannot fathom the mind of a person that would take these measures to selfishly end other lives and then his own.

However we can remember that this family has other loved ones that survive and will relive this nightmare forever.  Please take this into consideration before passing judgement so publicly on the individual.  Also hope that a tragedy such as this does not visit your family.


----------



## whchunter (Jun 26, 2007)

*ROIDS*

Blaming VM is like blaming the tobacco companies for getting cancer, drug sellers a OD or McDonalds for hot coffee. Most people have enough information and intellegence to make their own decisions. People who make the choice to use them should not blame someone else but should look in the mirror. No one forced them. I'll bet these same people didn't try to get someone to share the big money, the nice cars, the great lifestyle etc.  I don't feel sorry for them one bit. I also don't feel it's right to point the finger at VM when things go wrong. This doesn't mean I agree or like VM. I think the whole wrestling thing is trash. We all know wrestling is fake and another form of soap opera but current wrestling programs are so far off reality that even a 2 year old could nver take them seriously. They are also no longer something I would want my children watching. Years ago they were pretty much good over evil now they portray evil over right and good. They set a bad example to our youth. As I've stated they have no resemblence of a real sporting contest since you will see ole geriactic Rick Flair whip someone half his age and in twice as good shape. Rules are broken and contestants are allowed to get away with it which futher shows approval to condone bad sportsmanship and to win at all costs which bring you full circle to ROIDS and drugs.


----------



## cardfan (Jun 26, 2007)

I've got a couple of ex-wrestler friends...(no name guys)...they brought up a good point...there is no "testing" policy because there is not a league....it is classified as "sports entertainment"...so it is effectively no different that a concert coming to town....it's just a show, so they don't have to test...just like if your employer doesn't test you for drugs....

the other part of this story i've been hearing is that he poisoned one of the victims....that doesn't indicate a "roid rage" situation to me...that sounds pre-meditated....I understand how a roid rage could lead to a fatal beating, or shooting, or choking or anything physical resulting in death...but a poisoning seems like it would be a little more thought out....

Maybe this dude had a horrible drug addiction and has been fighting internal demons for a long time and just went crazy...maybe he was just sick in the head...who knows...


----------



## Mrs. Arrow3 (Jun 26, 2007)

This has not been confirmed yet, obviously, and won't be until all the autopsies and such are completed, but sources are saying that Benoit strangled his wife on Saturday, sent those text messages Sunday night while watching the pay-per-view wrestling show with his son, then smothered his son in his bed Sunday night, and then hanged himself Monday in the weight room at his house. I saw this on TMZ's website, and could of course turn out to be all or partially false, but they tend to be mostly accurate in their reports, and if this is true, seems to go right along with him possibly being on some kind of extended "'roid rage" and then killing himself out of regret or guilt or whatever.

Regardless, it's an unbelievable situation and I can't fathom what their family is going through right now. Prayers for all of them...


----------



## DaGris (Jun 26, 2007)

cardfan said:


> I've got a couple of ex-wrestler friends...(no name guys)...they brought up a good point...there is no "testing" policy because there is not a league....it is classified as "sports entertainment"...so it is effectively no different that a concert coming to town....it's just a show, so they don't have to test...just like if your employer doesn't test you for drugs....
> 
> the other part of this story i've been hearing is that he poisoned one of the victims....that doesn't indicate a "roid rage" situation to me...that sounds pre-meditated....I understand how a roid rage could lead to a fatal beating, or shooting, or choking or anything physical resulting in death...but a poisoning seems like it would be a little more thought out....
> 
> Maybe this dude had a horrible drug addiction and has been fighting internal demons for a long time and just went crazy...maybe he was just sick in the head...who knows...


maybe he was sick in the head?.............I would assume he was. Very sad situation.


----------



## DoeMaster (Jun 26, 2007)

*Roid Rage??*

I heard today on ESPN news that he strangled his wife on Saturday, suffocated his son on Sunday, and hung himself on Monday.  They said nothing about poisons being used.  Sounds like an out-of-control "roid rage" to me!!


----------



## bobcat (Jun 26, 2007)

Wheather or not it was steroids , he was a grown man and made the decisions he did . Hes a worthless ***.  He should  have just taken his own life .I feel sorry for his wife's family as well as his . I just couldnt phatom any one for any reason to take the life of a child .I heard they done a tribute to him on monday night instead of wrestling . They need to withdraw that tribute and appoligize to his wifes family and his on his sons behalf . The scum doesnt deserve to be mentioned or a tribute paid to him in no way .


----------



## BIGABOW (Jun 26, 2007)

bobcat said:


> Wheather or not it was steroids , he was a grown man and made the decisions he did . Hes a worthless ***!.He should  have just taken his own life .I feel sorry for his wife's family as well as his . I just couldnt phatom any one for any reason to take the life of a child .I heard they done a tribute to him on monday night instead of wrestling . They need to withdraw that tribute and appoligize to his wifes family and his on his sons behalf . The scum doesnt deserve to be mentioned or a tribute paid to him in no way .



if the reports are true of murder / suicide ,then truer words have not been said!


----------



## cardfan (Jun 26, 2007)

i stand corrected on the poison thing...i had heard that earlier, but those reports are being disputed...most wire services has stopped saying anything about poison as initially reported....


----------



## snipehunter (Jun 26, 2007)

bobcat said:


> Wheather or not it was steroids , he was a grown man and made the decisions he did . Hes a worthless ***.He should  have just taken his own life .I feel sorry for his wife's family as well as his . I just couldnt phatom any one for any reason to take the life of a child .I heard they done a tribute to him on monday night instead of wrestling . They need to withdraw that tribute and appoligize to his wifes family and his on his sons behalf . The scum doesnt deserve to be mentioned or a tribute paid to him in no way .



I think he is a weak sorry coward and sure does not need any kind of tribute.  When do you tribute murderers?  He may have been great but I have lost all respect for him.    What a coward thing to do


----------



## Jody Hawk (Jun 26, 2007)

snipehunter said:


> I think he is a weak sorry coward and sure does not need any kind of tribute.  When do you tribute murderers?  He may have been great but I have lost all respect for him.    What a coward thing to do



AMEN !!!!!!!!!!! He brought that child into the world and then took him out like that. What a waste.


----------



## Count Down (Jun 26, 2007)

I wish he would've survived so he could be tormented by their deaths. 

Sometimes when I was younger i could understand the rage directed toward a spouse, but to your kids?  *** doesn't even comes closed to describing him. He didn't deserve to die. He deserved to live on, being reminded every single day of the lives he was selfish enough to snuff out......

Big, strong, steroid man....


Yea, gotta love and admire those guys, where do I get in line?...


----------



## cmghunter (Jun 26, 2007)

The public may never know what really happened.
    But as far as a preformer goes he was on top of his game.
 When people get started on any drug.They never see the
pain thats going to take place later in life.Unfortunately the individual usually suffers last.
 The biggest mistake he ever made was thinking he controlled his families destination.
 We need to pray for this family.
I'm sure chris found out quick about the ring of fire after his decision.Haddes has a new member.............


----------



## Handgunner (Jun 26, 2007)

Guys, I understand this is a hot topic right now, but I've had to edit more than one post for typing around the sensor.

Get your point across, but do so without breaking rules.


----------



## snipehunter (Jun 26, 2007)

What I have heard he killed one on SAturday the sun on sunday then hung himslef on Monday.  Took three days.  That is crazy if you ask me


----------



## SouthernDawg (Jun 26, 2007)

Hopefully the Wrestling leagues do something about the steroid use in some if not most of its major guys


----------



## DoeMaster (Jun 26, 2007)

*Re:*

I heard on the news tonight that his 7 year old son had needle marks on both arms.  They think that he was being injected with human growth hormones by his parents.  Now that's sick!!


----------



## fussyray (Jun 27, 2007)

Clark10 said:


> The only way Vince McMahon will change the ways of Wrestling is if we stop watching.
> 
> It is the highest rated show on Cable.
> 
> He doesn't care about anything but this.



WRONG!! He came off the storyline of his death and after all the facts came out check out what he said!  I think Chris Benoit is a ***. I think his name will be put to rest with the WWE.

http://www.wwe.com/inside/news/chairmanbenoit


----------



## snipehunter (Jun 27, 2007)

Clrk 10 I agree with you on that one.   It turned to trash about 5 years ago.  I used to watch it all the time.  Now I hardley e_ver watch it.  If I do I just flip to the channel for one or two miunutes to see what was going on._


----------



## whchunter (Jun 27, 2007)

*CHRIS*

While getting ready to come to work this morning, I heard more information about C.B.   The newsperson started out by saying "And in the sports news, more about the tradegy of the Chris Benoit story".  All of a sudden it came to me. WHAT does the C.B. story or fake wrestling have to do with sports?  Sports as most of us know and understand it is true athletes competing in a sporting event which is regulated and legally controlled by a governing body of officials where real penalities are handed out for violations. The C.B. story and other fake wrestling stories should perhaps be mentioned in the soap opera headlines.  $$$$


----------



## ellaville hunter (Jun 27, 2007)

these men are very much athletes. what he did was wrong he will pay for that


----------



## whchunter (Jun 27, 2007)

*Sports*



ellaville hunter said:


> these men are very much athletes. what he did was wrong he will pay for that



My main point in my original thread was that they are not participating in a sport. I'll not argue the point that most of those fake wrestlers are athletic. According to Webster a athlete is "one who is trained or skilled in exercises, sports or games requiring physical strength, agility or stamina". Maybe fake wrestling could be interrupted as a exercise or a game but I don't see it as a sport unless sports is used in a wide sense of the term. Sports as I see it is not a rehearsed event where there is a pre-determined winner.


----------



## Mrs. Arrow3 (Jun 27, 2007)

The WWE is releasing new information about the days leading up to the death of Chris Benoit’s wife and son this past weekend and his ultimate suicide attempt.


FOR IMMEDIATE RELEASE

WWE Shares Internal Timeline And Details

Relating To Chris Benoit Tragedy

STAMFORD, Conn., June 26, 2007 – World Wrestling Entertainment today released additional details of what it knows concerning communication with Chris Benoit and authorities before and after the tragic double homicide-suicide involving Benoit, his wife Nancy, and his son, Daniel. 

WWE’s timeline of events began on Saturday:

On Saturday, June 23, Chris Benoit was slated to appear at a WWE live event in Beaumont, Texas. That afternoon, Benoit contacted WWE to inform them that his wife and child were ill, and that he would not be able to attend the show.

WWE executives rebooked Benoit’s flight for the following morning, allowing Benoit to miss the Beaumont event and making alternate arrangements for him to attend the pay-per-view event in Houston on Sunday.

WWE employees attempted to confirm with Benoit his travel plans but were unable to contact him.

Early Sunday morning, between 3:51 and 3:58 a.m., Benoit sent five text messages to co-workers:

Text Message 1 to two co-workers (sent 6/24 at 3:53am)- Chris Benoit’s cell phone

“My physical address is 130 Green Meadow Lane, Fayetteville Georgia. 30215”

Text Message 2 to two co-workers (sent 6/24 at 3:53am)- Chris Benoit’s cell phone

“The dogs are in the enclosed pool area. Garage side door is open”

Text Message 3 to two co-workers (sent 6/24 at 3:54am)- Nancy Benoit’s cell phone

“My physical address is 130 Green Meadow Lane. Fayetteville Georgia. 30215”

Text Message 4 to two co-workers (sent 6/24 at 3:55am)- Nancy Benoit’s cell phone

“My physical address is 130 Green Meadow Lane. Fayetteville Georgia. 30215

Text Message 5 to one co-worker (sent 6/24 at 3:58am)- Nancy Benoit’s cell phone

“My address is 130 Green Meadow Lane. Fayetteville Georgia. 30215”

Throughout the day on Sunday, WWE made numerous attempts to contact Benoit both at home and at local hospitals in the Atlanta area. As of 11:00 p.m., WWE officials were unable to establish contact with Chris Benoit.

At 12:30 p.m. on Monday, June 25, WWE officials were notified of the text messages sent to the co-workers the previous day. By 12:45 p.m., WWE had contacted Fayetteville County Sheriff’s office requesting they check on the Benoit family.

Fayetteville County Sheriffs office made contact with WWE at approximately 4:00 p.m. advising that they had entered the house of Chris Benoit and found three deceased bodies – an adult male, adult female and a male child. WWE was told that Benoit’s home was now considered a major crime scene.

The decision to cancel the live event scheduled in Corpus Christi that night was made between 4:00 and 5:00 p.m. In keeping with company policy, and with limited knowledge regarding facts of the case, WWE choose to air a memorial dedicated to the career of Chris Benoit. As facts emerged surrounding the case, all tributes to Chris Benoit were removed both on-air and on WWE.com.

WWE was stunned and saddened by the details released today by local authorities and is continuing to monitor the ongoing investigation.


----------



## rex upshaw (Jun 27, 2007)

i don't know if you guys heard the lex luger interview on 790 this morning, but it was pretty interesting.  one thing that he was saying that is so absurd about mcmahon, is that all the people working in the wwe offices are paid employees with health care benefits and all the wrestlers are not given health insurance, b/c they are considered independent contractors....that is messed up.  he also was saying that wrestling doesn't have any sort of support system, like chapelin's etc...


----------



## Mrs. Arrow3 (Jun 27, 2007)

Another update that I hadn't heard about before, but it appears to be true, and is even more horrifying...



Pro wrestler Chris Benoit apparently was pumping human-growth hormone into his 7-year-old son in the weeks before he killed his wife, the boy and himself at their suburban Atlanta home while consumed by “roid rage,” a prosecutor said yesterday.

Fayette County, Ga., District Attorney Scott Ballard said Daniel Benoit had needle marks on his arm. Ballard said he believed the boy had been given growth hormone because his parents considered the boy undersized.

“The boy was very small, even dwarfed,” Ballard said.


----------



## MoeBirds (Jun 27, 2007)

My eight yearold nephew loves this garbage (WWE) and is likely more than a little confused by all the fake deaths/fake memorials for McMahon and now real deaths/real memorials murderer/suicide and all the bizarre circumstances surrounding it.


I doubt my brothers sheilding him from much of this as he sees no problem letting him watch the endless violence and crude sexual undertones etc. near 24/7 !?


McMahon is good at protecting his source of income and is cold as ice. Any tears he sheds will be about as believable as his death.


----------



## snipehunter (Jun 28, 2007)

His son had a rare disorder according to Good Morning America.  Which is a growth problem.  Supposedly no one knew of his son's illness.


----------



## RBoleman (Jun 28, 2007)

snipehunter said:


> His son had a rare disorder according to Good Morning America.  Which is a growth problem.  Supposedly no one knew of his son's illness.



yeah .... his dad  

I know what you are saying I seen it on the news

this is so sad


----------



## fussyray (Jun 28, 2007)

This is getting unreal!!!

http://www.ajc.com/metro/content/metro/fayette/stories/2007/06/28/0628wiki.html


----------



## short stop (Jun 28, 2007)

websites posting of his Wifes Death 14  hrs before the LEO were invovled -------very disturbing !   This  is not the end   of this story .


----------



## centerc (Jun 28, 2007)

Too bad he Didnt kill himself first!!! Why take others with you?


----------



## Nitro (Jun 28, 2007)

centerc said:


> Too bad he Didnt kill himself first!!! Why take others with you?



Because he was a Psychopath and wanted to inflict as much pain on his loved ones as possible.


----------



## Craig Knight (Jun 28, 2007)

When I first heard about it I thought it would be something very different. But now that its apparent what he did I just hope that with someone posting the news on the wikipedia site 14 hours prior to the discovery that theres some more to the story. He should have just hung himself and not harmed aninnocent child or woman.


----------



## snipehunter (Jun 29, 2007)

The more  I hear of this sory the more fishy it gets.  They are now investigating his Dr as well.  Oh the tangled web we weave


----------



## jigman (Jun 29, 2007)

Poster Calls Wikipedia Entry On Benoit Murders 'Coincidence'

POSTED: 10:23 am EDT June 29, 2007

ATLANTA -- A user off the Web site Wikipedia has confessed to making edits to pro wrestler Chris Benoit's profile mentioning the death of Benoit's wife before authorities had found her body.

The anonymous user acknowledges in a lengthy post added to the Web site early today being "deeply sorry" and calls the situation a "terrible coincidence."

The edits were originally reported by Wikinews, an online news source connected to Wikipedia. Today's post was added to a discussion page for the Wikinews story. Wikinews says the I-P address of the individual is identical to that of the user who edited Benoit's profile early Monday to include that Benoit's wife was dead.

The poster did not identify himself or herself.

The individual acknowledged being from Stamford, Connecticut, the home of World Wrestling Entertainment. In the message, the individual claimed NO connection to WWE.

A spokeswoman for Wikimedia Foundation, Sandra Ordonez, said the IP address connected to the individual has a history of editing wrestling-related articles on Wikipedia.

Ordonez referred all additional questions to authorities investigating the deaths.

Authorities say investigators had not yet discovered the bodies of Benoit, his wife and their seven-year-old son when someone altered Benoit's Wikipedia entry to mention his wife's death. 
Copyright 2007 by The Associated Press. All rights reserved. This material may not be published, broadcast, rewritten or redistributed.


----------



## vomStokes (Jun 29, 2007)

Yeah...coincidence my rear end.

Benoit's Dr's office was raided.


----------



## MonroeTaco (Jun 29, 2007)

MonroeTaco said:


> The McMahon "death" was just a storyline they were going to play for a few weeks leading to something else. That's terrible about Benoit and his family. I'm an avid WWE fan and he was scheduled to wrestle for the ECW title Sunday, but missed it for a "family emergency" as stated in the article. It sounds to me like some type of foul play involved. He was a great wrestler and my prayers go out to his extended family and friends. He will be missed.



There's more to this story. Sounded fishy to me from day one. Right know, the only "Drugs" that his Dr. has been found to prescribed to him is testosterone-not quite anabolic steriods as everyone is speculating. New info every day. This is blowing up into a giant investigation.


----------



## jcarter (Jun 29, 2007)

you mean "lived"..... i doubt your gonna see him there anymore.


----------



## Handgunner (Jun 29, 2007)

jcarter said:


> you mean "lived"..... i doubt your gonna see him there anymore.


He may if he believes in ghosts.


----------



## Ta-ton-ka chips (Jun 29, 2007)

cardfan said:


> Heard this on the radio coming home, then checked the WWE website...I haven't watched wrestling in years, but I remember this guy being a great one...Doesn't he live here in ATL area...
> June 25, 2007
> Chris Benoit, family found dead
> 
> ...



Is this really important news?


So how does this affect you and your family?


----------



## MonroeTaco (Jun 30, 2007)

What Exactly is a "Wrestling" Choke HOld? Part 1
By Hunter Golden, Wrestleview.com

Chris Benoit and his family are dead, but really, we’ve all lost our heads.

Mick Foley always said the real world was a lot faker than wrestling and I’ve got a feeling he’s right and almost to a scary degree. After all, Chris Benoit proved to be far more of a fraud as a man than he ever could have been as a wrestler. 

Because of Benoit, the ‘sport’ of pro wrestling is in serious jeopardy. If anyone’s to ‘blame’ for anything, it’s the rabid wolverine, who in real life is more like the cowardly lion. So as angry as we wrestling fans may get about the media coverage and the absolute hack job on the WWE, you can rest the responsibility all at the feet of one man: Chris Benoit. His actions may sadly cost a lot more than just his family’s lives. Thanks to the guy who supposedly represented everything that pro wrestling was supposed to be about, we now have an utterly incompetent batch of boobs investigating a case that’s clearly above their mental acuity to solve and a media storm that may be enough to hurt WWE stock to the degree that wrestling could forever lose it’s foothold as an anchoring form of television entertainment. 

That being said…

Because it seems that very few have any interest in sticking up for pro wrestling in any shape or form, I’d like to take the opportunity to speak my peace about the utterly appalling coverage on the part of the national news media regarding the whole Benoit ‘investigation’ and attempt #678,441,334 to rake pro wrestling over the coals on the part of the national news media. It’s high time other spineless, publicity loving wrestling reporters tried to do the same.

I’ve seen some pretty intense and wild media hack jobs in my time, but this one ladies and gentleman, may take the taco. The crappy investigating and shoddy reporting should be looked upon as almost as embarrassing as Chris Benoit’s actions. Really, this column is no more than a semi-organized rant, but someone’s got to at least ATTEMPT to defend pro wrestling in a semi-coherent manner.

Perhaps the most interesting claim on the part of the police and national news media is the claim that Chris Benoit killed his son with a ‘wrestling’ choke hold. Did I miss something? When did wrestling get credited with inventing the concept of choking a human being? What exactly is a ‘wrestling’ choke hold and how does it differ from a ‘real’ choke hold? How do the police break the angles down to determine that Benoit used a ‘wrestling’ choke hold on his son? Did they use a ruler to determine it? Wait, and isn’t wrestling NOT REAL? Like as in wrestling is fake, so the choke hold shouldn’t hurt as opposed to a real one (not wrestling) that does hurt? Are human beings that stupid these days?

Nearly as entertaining has been the re-emergence of Debra and Chyna. One woman’s claim to fame is her incredibly plastic boobies and the other’s snorting a ton of coke. Every circus side-show that’s got a grudge against Vince McMahon is coming out of the woodwork, but the media seems utterly disinterested in anyone who’d dare support the WWE, or pro wrestling in general. 

You’d figure the media would be more cutting-edge and mod. After all, steroids are so 15 years ago. Why haven’t we heard about the piles of pain killers and anti-depressants taken out of Benoit’s house? Instead, we just hear about the anabolic steroids that were legally prescribed. Nothing pricks up ears like the word ‘steroids’. 

The investigation, for the most part, has been pretty third rate, too. They’ve changed the timeline of events close to 10 times now and the more police investigate this case, the less they actually seem to know. First Nancy Benoit was left strangled in the middle of her television room floor, but now we’re hearing it was at the top of the stairs. First it was just strangulation but now we’re finding out her head was in a puddle of blood. The son went from being suffocated with a pillow to being killed in a ‘wrestling’ choke hold. Do these morons really know ANYTHING right now, much less enough to be talking to an utterly listless and brain dead media?

Perhaps what’s even more hilarious is a fundamentally irresponsible media and police force attempting to hold folks responsible for Benoit’s actions. If the WWE is to blame for any steroid use amongst its wrestlers, then shouldn’t Major League Baseball or The National Football League be held responsible for Barry Bonds’ steroid abuse? What constitutes an ‘active’ wrestler? And no, Meredith, Owen Hart didn’t die from a heart attack. He died from a stunt gone bad. You’d figure at least the ‘Today Show’ would take a swing at research. 

All these questions that are just so easy to answer if the media would take the opportunity to listen for a change. Are steroids a problem in wrestling? Steroids are still prevalent in wrestling today. However, they’re not nearly as prevalent as they were 10 years ago because the demand for smaller, more athletic and durable wrestlers has done a lot to phase out most of the need for anabolic steroids. Pain killers are a huge problem. Depression is an even bigger problem. Want to know what happened to Chris Benoit? It might be advisable to start there. 

And how about not releasing information until the autopsy results are in? It’s obvious the police really DON’T have much of an explanation for what happened. To anyone who knew the guy or closely followed his career, these guys would just be joining the club But what D.A. would let that get in the way of becoming a media star!?

People like Debra and Chyna get lots of airtime on mainstream news networks because they fit the perceived mold of what most pro wrestlers are, or in the media’s eyes, should be: Retarded, mostly made of plastic, and did I mention completely drugged up and, before I forget, retarded? 

They also love to hammer Vince McMahon because of one reason: Money. Wrestling is almost always a sure fire way to make money and cultivate a stable viewing audience on any network. Pro Wrestling was one of the first stable broadcasts in TV history. It was cheap to produce and people watched it in droves. It literally kept the DuPont Network alive for five years. When people are watching wrestling, they’re not watching  Nancy Grace, Geraldo Rivera, Al Franken or Bill O’Reilly. So the best thing to do is demonize wrestling and make people who watch it feel stupid for watching it. That way, they’ll come and watch them. Don’t ever expect the media to ever give McMahon a get out of jail free card based on money interests alone, Especially Ted Turner-owned CNN.

We get all of this insanity and more. All thanks to Chris Benoit. I’ll have more to say eventually, when I’m a little less ticked off.

Edited to remove content above a G-rating


----------



## MoeBirds (Jun 30, 2007)

MonroeTaco said:


> We get all of this insanity and more. All thanks to Chris Benoit. I’ll have more to say eventually, when I’m a little less ticked off.




NICE how he blames all thats wrong with wrestlings' image on one man (a murderer who's dead) and singles out a few others with crass comments unfit for this or any forum where kids have access (paragraph 6)?!


Lets forget for a minute its designed to attract a much much younger audience than ever before, who begs their parents to buy them the marketable junk that goes with it which ultimately fills the pockets of both McMahon, his wrestlers, including the guy typing the article. The same moron  who's zeroed in on the "wrestling choke-hold" terminology as an indicator that the medias' turning against this crude form of entertainment.


Lets ignore the endless violence, degrading of women, crude sexual over-tones, it's own media stunts such as the fake death of McMahon (the timing of Chris' death during this stunt is more than coincidental I'm sure).


...and blame it all on a dead guy?!


I can hope wrestling television is hurt by all this and McMahon loses millions, but I wont, cause it aint gonna happen?!

In fact, the exact opposite will likely occur; Its' promoters are surely already planning how to captolize on this real-event and work it onto a story-line years from now when fans are numb to the details surrounding the deaths.
Wrestlings' fans are not gonna all of a sudden get wiser and realize anything about anything over this or any other event in the near future; beit tragically real/ficticous or otherwise.

Wrestling will forever entertain, those easily entertained.


----------



## centerc (Jun 30, 2007)

wrestling died when wwf bought out WCW i quit watching then.


----------

